# Mithril or Beskar



## youthril (Dec 6, 2020)

Hi all, 
Long time lurker first time poster.

I came across this poll which attempts to settle the debate around which mythic metal is superior - mithril or beskar. Each have similar properties and rewithin their respective lore. 

Can you please vote here?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335303930952073216


----------

